# Can I use a flouride rinse while breastfeeding?



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I've checked kellymom and googled a million times and cannot find out whether it is safe or not for me to use my flouride rinse while nursing. It is from the dentist so its not just an over-the-counter rinse. It has more flouride than your average rinse. My teeth are killing me so I'm hoping to be able to use it. Anyone know if it is safe or can you point me to a link saying it isn't?


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Hale (2008, p 295-296): Fluoride = L2 ("Safer")
Pediatric concerns: Allergy to fluoride has been reported in one infant. Do not use maternal doses > 0.7 ppm.
Adult dose: 1mg daily.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks


----------

